# Question on tipping from an Uber/UberEats customer



## Solar7

I definitely don't mean to cause any arguments, just asking for perspective.

When I first started using Uber, there was no tipping option, and the consensus from most people I knew was that you weren't expected to tip - because carrying cash just to tip would defeat the purpose of an app that's credit only vs. taking a cab and paying them cash. Of course I've tipped drivers when I have cash on hand or they've gone to extra lengths for me, but sometimes I don't have that, or it's a normal ride.

Similar with UberEats - there's a $5.00 delivery fee that you pay before tip, higher than say, GrubHub/BiteSquad, where it's also expected that you tip, even before the delivery arrives. So it costs me equal, or generally more to use UberEats if I'm going to tip.

Plus, neither of those other platforms allow drivers to leave a lasting review of me based on the level of my tip, or if I didn't want to talk on that particular drive or delivery.

So my question is, am I being a huge ass to drivers using the service without tipping, and should just stick with the other choices? Why should I use Uber or Lyft over something else that's cheaper?


----------



## Mista T

I think it's customary to tip delivery drivers, would you tip a pizza delivery driver?

The only reason people don't tip Uber, Eats, etc is because Uber was nice enough to tell people that they didn't have to tip.

But tipping is generally good thing in America, unless the driver is a real butthead.


----------



## Irishjohn831

Many restaurant chains have delivery charges, dominos and papa johns to name two. 

I would never hold the charge against the driver and always tip. 

Tips are a big help as we deal with restaurants to help expedite your food so we can get it to you fast and hot


----------



## surlywynch

One prominent pizza chain ( I honestly forget which) has printed on the side of the box "Service fee not part of delivery driver's tips" (or something to that effect)

I don't consider you a huge ass (your words, not mine) to your drivers, but more so just uninformed. Uber has consistently dropped the rate they pay to drivers, while at the same time raising the fares to passengers. Few people think twice about tipping cab drivers and the pizza delivery guy, as it's customary in our society. How is your Uber driver any different?


----------



## Trafficat

Personally I only do UberEats because 40% or so of the people tip me.

If it became like 10% like it is for uber riders I would stop. My average Uber passenger fare nets me about $9 and uses about 25 minutes of my time. My average UberEats delivery also uses up about 25 minutes of my time but the average Uber pay for uberEats for me is like $3.75. My car costs about 20-30 cents per mile to run for gas and vehicle expenses.

I have found that for non-tipped UberEats deliveries I often only have a $1-2 profit for about 25 minutes of work, 10 minutes to get to the place, 5 minutes waiting at the restaurant, 10 minutes to deliver it. That comes to about $2-5 per hour, less than half of what I usually make doing passenger transport.

For a tipped ride, I often make more on an UberEats than I would with a regular ride. Many of my tips have been generous.

Personally I don't feel any negative emotions towards those who don't tip... but Uber either needs to pay the driver more for the delivery or people need to tip. Otherwise as an independent contractor I just won't do it if I determine it is not a money maker for me.



surlywynch said:


> Few people think twice about tipping cab drivers and the pizza delivery guy, as it's customary in our society. How is your Uber driver any different?


Is it cheaper to order pizza delivered from a pizza delivery place? My understanding is that Uber charges like 35% of the cost of the food plus a delivery fee. My guess is that people don't tip in UberEats because Uber pockets a fat cut for themselves.


----------



## Mista T

My daughter works for a pizza place that' hooked up with Eats. When it gets busy and they quote people 1 hour+ delivery times the people simply order on Eats, and get their food in 20 minutes without paying a tip.


----------



## Irishjohn831

We drive to the restaurant, it’s not our base, to pick up food. 

We check that your order is correct, or let you know in the event of a delay at the restaurant. 

We then drive to you after driving to the restaurant, some locations do not have parking for us so we could get a parking ticket. 

We’re paid from the point we pick up from the restaurant, not driving to the restaurant. 

We use our phones to run the platform for uber, we are not paid for data or anything phone related.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

One reason that I will not do Uber Eats is the "tipping not necessary" nonsense from Uber. If you think that in the Big City I am going to look for a parking place to avoid a parking summons; pay a meter with my own money that I can not charge back to the user; walk from there to the establishment; go inside the establishment; wait; get the food; walk back to my car; drive the food to you; look for another parking place; pay another meter with my own money that I can not charge back to the user; walk to your building; walk up several flights of stairs; all for Uber's garbage rates and NO TIP, it just _*ain't happ'nin'*_.


----------



## Mista T

Another Uber Driver said:


> One reason that I will not do Uber Eats is the "tipping not necessary" nonsense from Uber. If you think that in the Big City I am going to look for a parking place to avoid a parking summons; pay a meter with my own money that I can not charge back to the user; walk from there to the establishment; go inside the establishment; wait; get the food; walk back to my car; drive the food to you; look for another parking place; pay another meter with my own money that I can not charge back to the user; walk to your building; walk up several flights of stairs; all for Uber's garbage rates and NO TIP, it just _*ain't happ'nin'*_.


BRAVO!! Took the words right out of my mouth!

I did Eats for 1.5 months. I received ONE tip in all that time. NOT WORTH IT.


----------



## rbort

Why are people so cheap? I don't get it. TIP your Uber driver, he is doing you a service to get your food, or give you a ride. 

If you can't afford the tip, take a drive out and get your own food, really.

-=>Raja.


----------



## newdriverintown

Solar7 said:


> I definitely don't mean to cause any arguments, just asking for perspective.
> 
> When I first started using Uber, there was no tipping option, and the consensus from most people I knew was that you weren't expected to tip - because carrying cash just to tip would defeat the purpose of an app that's credit only vs. taking a cab and paying them cash. Of course I've tipped drivers when I have cash on hand or they've gone to extra lengths for me, but sometimes I don't have that, or it's a normal ride.
> 
> Similar with UberEats - there's a $5.00 delivery fee that you pay before tip, higher than say, GrubHub/BiteSquad, where it's also expected that you tip, even before the delivery arrives. So it costs me equal, or generally more to use UberEats if I'm going to tip.
> 
> Plus, neither of those other platforms allow drivers to leave a lasting review of me based on the level of my tip, or if I didn't want to talk on that particular drive or delivery.
> 
> So my question is, am I being a huge ass to drivers using the service without tipping, and should just stick with the other choices? Why should I use Uber or Lyft over something else that's cheaper?


You should definitely tip your UberEats provider. They are paid literally cents. I did an uberEats and after picking up, delivering, I made a lousy $2.96. Never did I do it again. I was just curious to what this was. Do you think this is reasonable? Hell no! They are providing a service, might not be luxury, but they are doing you a favor, and then to get paid poorly, it's awful. Treat others as you'd like to be treated is my motto.

And in regards to fare prices, you are what you use. UberX is a cheap taxi basically, but with, usually, better vehicles. I mean you're already paying a lower fare than taking a taxi. 
And in my opinion, fares are low because we are "ride-sharing", basically carpooling, but people use it as a way of making a living. To make a living you'd have to work long long hours. But I'll stop ranting.


----------



## 2Cents

Another Uber Driver said:


> One reason that I will not do Uber Eats is the "tipping not necessary" nonsense from Uber. If you think that in the Big City I am going to look for a parking place to avoid a parking summons; pay a meter with my own money that I can not charge back to the user; walk from there to the establishment; go inside the establishment; wait; get the food; walk back to my car; drive the food to you; look for another parking place; pay another meter with my own money that I can not charge back to the user; walk to your building; walk up several flights of stairs; all for Uber's garbage rates and NO TIP, it just _*ain't happ'nin'*_.


That's exactly how it goes. 
#fübrn


----------



## Cndragon

Im new to Eats, but finding that at least half the people tip, which I really appreciate. I order out a lot, and the majority of places I order from have a delivery charge so that doesnt factor into whether I tip, esp since I know the driver doesnt actually see that money anyway. I always tip at least $2 and since I live on a 3rd floor walkup, always try to meet the delivery downstairs.. if they end up coming up to me no less than $3..if its raining, no less than $5. Heck, even when I order for pickup I still tip the counter, because someone had to take the time to package it all up for me. I just cant imagine not appreciating their service.

On the flip, like I said, about half the people I deliver to tip, but the ones who *never ever ever* tip are the wealthy people in expensive high rise pain in the butt buildings...where I have to go through a maze trying to find the proper area where delivery drivers can park, go to front desk and wait for them to call so that they can activate the elevator for me to go up. Can take upwards of 15minutes from the time I get to their building to the time Im finally at their door giving them their food. Forget a tip..lucky if they even say thanks.

Not to whine though, there are great people who do appreciate the convenience and will tip.


----------



## 2Cents

I live in a high rise building and always tip my drivers. I was shocked when JJ driver told me I was the first one to tip him that week. I asked the security guard downstairs how may deliveries there were to the building that week and he re iterated that I was the only one according to the drivers that actually tipped them. I was kind of mind blown. So when Eats launched I tried it out. I used to do deliveries while I was in college and wanted to see if I was still as good. We didn't have an app that would tell us where to go, we just had to know. At any rate when I did it in college maybe 1 person ever did not tip me. When I delivered utilizing the Eats platform it was challenging but I did it and came to the realization that 85 percent of the people ordering Eats, Do NOT tip. Again I did long enough to know that the guy sitting on the couch playing X box ordering Eats is not going to tip. The guy ordering on the phone ordering from a restaurant ordering food for his family, likely will.
The saddest part of my findings is that I made more delivering a burrito to some one (who also did not tip) then I made driving some one to the airport at 4 in the morning while doing X.
It makes more financial sense in the long term for these restaurants to hire drivers and pay them a fair wage compared to what is in place now.
Hopefully things will get better for drivers soon in the gig-ridesharing economies.


----------



## Cndragon

2Cents said:


> The saddest part of my findings is that I made more delivering a burrito to some one (who also did not tip) then I made driving some one to the airport at 4 in the morning while doing X.


This is so true... I still cant get over it, my very first ever deliver was a Chipolte burrito to a place 15 miles away (my first experience with downtown high rise hell). The next day another Chipolte in the opposite direction 10 miles away ( in the burbs at least). From pick up to drop off, even without tip, made more money than a comparable ride... WTF are they putting in those burritos?! LOL jeez...


----------



## 2Cents

Cndragon said:


> This is so true... I still cant get over it, my very first ever deliver was a Chipolte burrito deliver to a place 15 miles away. The next day another Chipolte in the opposite direction 10 miles away. From pick up to drop off, even without tip, made more money than a comparable ride... WTF are they putting in those burritos?! LOL jeez...


As long as it pays...
Gobble, gobble.


----------



## Doowop

Trafficat said:


> Personally I only do UberEats because 40% or so of the people tip me.
> 
> If it became like 10% like it is for uber riders I would stop. My average Uber passenger fare nets me about $9 and uses about 25 minutes of my time. My average UberEats delivery also uses up about 25 minutes of my time but the average Uber pay for uberEats for me is like $3.75. My car costs about 20-30 cents per mile to run for gas and vehicle expenses.
> 
> I have found that for non-tipped UberEats deliveries I often only have a $1-2 profit for about 25 minutes of work, 10 minutes to get to the place, 5 minutes waiting at the restaurant, 10 minutes to deliver it. That comes to about $2-5 per hour, less than half of what I usually make doing passenger transport.
> 
> For a tipped ride, I often make more on an UberEats than I would with a regular ride. Many of my tips have been generous.
> 
> Personally I don't feel any negative emotions towards those who don't tip... but Uber either needs to pay the driver more for the delivery or people need to tip. Otherwise as an independent contractor I just won't do it if I determine it is not a money maker for me.
> 
> Is it cheaper to order pizza delivered from a pizza delivery place? My understanding is that Uber charges like 35% of the cost of the food plus a delivery fee. My guess is that people don't tip in UberEats because Uber pockets a fat cut for themselves.


I believe your 35% figure is Ubers charge to the restaurant, Not to the Eater. Some people are simply cheapskates.


----------



## pengduck

Irishjohn831 said:


> Many restaurant chains have delivery charges, dominos and papa johns to name two.
> 
> I would never hold the charge against the driver and always tip.
> 
> Tips are a big help as we deal with restaurants to help expedite your food so we can get it to you fast and hot


The delivery charges for these 2 are not all the drivers'. Usually less than 1/2 goes to the driver.


----------



## FTLIMITED

Trafficat said:


> Personally I only do UberEats because 40% or so of the people tip me.
> 
> If it became like 10% like it is for uber riders I would stop. My average Uber passenger fare nets me about $9 and uses about 25 minutes of my time. My average UberEats delivery also uses up about 25 minutes of my time but the average Uber pay for uberEats for me is like $3.75. My car costs about 20-30 cents per mile to run for gas and vehicle expenses.
> 
> I have found that for non-tipped UberEats deliveries I often only have a $1-2 profit for about 25 minutes of work, 10 minutes to get to the place, 5 minutes waiting at the restaurant, 10 minutes to deliver it. That comes to about $2-5 per hour, less than half of what I usually make doing passenger transport.
> 
> For a tipped ride, I often make more on an UberEats than I would with a regular ride. Many of my tips have been generous.
> 
> Personally I don't feel any negative emotions towards those who don't tip... but Uber either needs to pay the driver more for the delivery or people need to tip. Otherwise as an independent contractor I just won't do it if I determine it is not a money maker for me.
> 
> I have stopped taking UberEats, such a huge ripoff. Have done several over the past couple months and never once have a received a tip for the extra effort that goes into picking up (standing in line, finding the correct place along the counter to pick up the food, etc.) and then drive and deliver the food. I believe that most customers see the Delivery Fee in their Charge from Uber and assume that it is for the driver, that is a whole bunch of BS non-sense of the highest order. I average only $7-9/delivery to include my time/distance/miles and getting a piece of that Delivery Fee they are charging the customer is NEVER, EVER part of my payout.
> 
> Is it cheaper to order pizza delivered from a pizza delivery place? My understanding is that Uber charges like 35% of the cost of the food plus a delivery fee. My guess is that people don't tip in UberEats because Uber pockets a fat cut for themselves.


I have stopped taking UberEats, such a huge ripoff. Have done several over the past couple months and never once have a received a tip for the extra effort that goes into picking up (standing in line, finding the correct place along the counter to pick up the food, etc.) and then drive and deliver the food. I believe that most customers see the Delivery Fee in their Charge from Uber and assume that it is for the driver, that is a whole bunch of BS non-sense of the highest order. I average only $7-9/delivery to include my time/distance/miles and getting a piece of that Delivery Fee they are charging the customer is NEVER, EVER part of my payout


----------



## kc ub'ing!

It is baffling to me how any Uber customer privy to these threads would still order food via UberEats! The disgruntlement here is readily apparent. A bunch of po'd drivers handling your food?

Think about the last time you ordered a pizza... did you tip the time before? Is it the same delivery guy? Might wanna have a peek under one of them pepperoni!

Chow down folks!


----------



## sellkatsell44

I always meet the driver at their car and tip $2> but it’s in app tipping.


----------



## Solar7

Sorry guys, I had an email issue and missed all of the replies - but I was reminded because I used the service tonight for some food for a group of drunk people.

I think there was a lot missed here - the problem I was struggling with is that other providers offer a cheaper service, at least from a delivery fee perspective. (GrubHub, Postmates, BiteSquad.) I'm guaranteed to pay a minimum of $5.00 on Eats as the "booking fee," but on the others I might pay nothing, or at least have a ton of options around $2.00 for delivery. So UberEats is by far the most expensive option, especially considering the idea of adding on a tip. I may as well use the other services and tip in advance, knowing that I'm not going to get a negative review for whatever reason.



Mista T said:


> I think it's customary to tip delivery drivers, would you tip a pizza delivery driver?
> 
> The only reason people don't tip Uber, Eats, etc is because Uber was nice enough to tell people that they didn't have to tip.
> 
> But tipping is generally good thing in America, unless the driver is a real butthead.


Of course I would tip a delivery driver. But if the pizza place said I didn't need to tip - and charged me more because of that - I wouldn't tip. And no offense to the posters here that do this for a living, but if the cost is the same (or less), I'd rather ride or order from the company that has larger liability coverage and hires their own employees instead of contractors. I love Uber, but it's becoming more costly than the traditional options that are more regulated.


----------



## Doowop

Solar7 said:


> Sorry guys, I had an email issue and missed all of the replies - but I was reminded because I used the service tonight for some food for a group of drunk people.
> 
> I think there was a lot missed here - the problem I was struggling with is that other providers offer a cheaper service, at least from a delivery fee perspective. (GrubHub, Postmates, BiteSquad.) I'm guaranteed to pay a minimum of $5.00 on Eats as the "booking fee," but on the others I might pay nothing, or at least have a ton of options around $2.00 for delivery. So UberEats is by far the most expensive option, especially considering the idea of adding on a tip. I may as well use the other services and tip in advance, knowing that I'm not going to get a negative review for whatever reason.
> 
> Of course I would tip a delivery driver. But if the pizza place said I didn't need to tip - and charged me more because of that - I wouldn't tip. And no offense to the posters here that do this for a living, but if the cost is the same (or less), I'd rather ride or order from the company that has larger liability coverage and hires their own employees instead of contractors. I love Uber, but it's becoming more costly than the traditional options that are more regulated.


If you can't/won't tip the driver, pick up the meal yourself.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Solar7 said:


> I definitely don't mean to cause any arguments, just asking for perspective.
> 
> When I first started using Uber, there was no tipping option, and the consensus from most people I knew was that you weren't expected to tip - because carrying cash just to tip would defeat the purpose of an app that's credit only vs. taking a cab and paying them cash. Of course I've tipped drivers when I have cash on hand or they've gone to extra lengths for me, but sometimes I don't have that, or it's a normal ride.
> 
> Similar with UberEats - there's a $5.00 delivery fee that you pay before tip, higher than say, GrubHub/BiteSquad, where it's also expected that you tip, even before the delivery arrives. So it costs me equal, or generally more to use UberEats if I'm going to tip.
> 
> Plus, neither of those other platforms allow drivers to leave a lasting review of me based on the level of my tip, or if I didn't want to talk on that particular drive or delivery.
> 
> So my question is, am I being a huge ass to drivers using the service without tipping, and should just stick with the other choices? Why should I use Uber or Lyft over something else that's cheaper?


Yes, you're being an ass.
Yes, use some other service.
You shouldn't.



Solar7 said:


> Sorry guys, I had an email issue and missed all of the replies - but I was reminded because I used the service tonight for some food for a group of drunk people.
> 
> I think there was a lot missed here - the problem I was struggling with is that other providers offer a cheaper service, at least from a delivery fee perspective. (GrubHub, Postmates, BiteSquad.) I'm guaranteed to pay a minimum of $5.00 on Eats as the "booking fee," but on the others I might pay nothing, or at least have a ton of options around $2.00 for delivery. So UberEats is by far the most expensive option, especially considering the idea of adding on a tip. I may as well use the other services and tip in advance, knowing that I'm not going to get a negative review for whatever reason.
> 
> Of course I would tip a delivery driver. But if the pizza place said I didn't need to tip - and charged me more because of that - I wouldn't tip. And no offense to the posters here that do this for a living, but if the cost is the same (or less), I'd rather ride or order from the company that has larger liability coverage and hires their own employees instead of contractors. I love Uber, but it's becoming more costly than the traditional options that are more regulated.


If you don't tip then I don't want your business anyway.

What uber tells you is immaterial. They're a cheating, lying, immoral and evil company.


----------



## Solar7

Doowop said:


> If you can't/won't tip the driver, pick up the meal yourself.


You're missing my point here...



Fuzzyelvis said:


> If you don't tip then I don't want your business anyway.
> 
> What uber tells you is immaterial. They're a cheating, lying, immoral and evil company.


Why do you work for them if they don't fairly compensate you? If they're "cheating, lying, and immoral," shouldn't you go work for a company that isn't?

Since I made this thread months ago, I've mainly moved to using GrubHub and BiteSquad for food delivery, because their prices are better once I've baked in the tip and everything. And I tip during an actual ride since it appears Uber's fares have gone down a bit from what they used to be - I'd rather pay the driver directly than contribute to some faceless corporation, but I'm going to use another service if there are options that are better for me as the consumer.

All I'm asking you guys is what the incentive is to keep using the service if it seems to be inferior, and why you keep working for them if the language in their app goes against what you need to make a living?

I actually asked this in another thread but it's relevant here - don't get me wrong, I don't want to take advantage of people stuck working for a shitty company. I certainly have been there. Is Lyft better to their drivers? I haven't used them.

Knowing how a lot of you feel, I would switch to cabs if I could, but I have the unfortunate position of being in Vegas where the cabs won't leave the Strip, because they make no money driving back to the casinos. I don't want to put anyone else's life on the line by driving drunk, and public transport doesn't work, so I need something like Uber to make it home.

If there's something better, let me know.


----------



## Doowop

Solar7 said:


> You're missing my point here...
> 
> Why do you work for them if they don't fairly compensate you? If they're "cheating, lying, and immoral," shouldn't you go work for a company that isn't?
> 
> Since I made this thread months ago, I've mainly moved to using GrubHub and BiteSquad for food delivery, because their prices are better once I've baked in the tip and everything. And I tip during an actual ride since it appears Uber's fares have gone down a bit from what they used to be - I'd rather pay the driver directly than contribute to some faceless corporation, but I'm going to use another service if there are options that are better for me as the consumer.
> 
> All I'm asking you guys is what the incentive is to keep using the service if it seems to be inferior, and why you keep working for them if the language in their app goes against what you need to make a living?
> 
> I actually asked this in another thread but it's relevant here - don't get me wrong, I don't want to take advantage of people stuck working for a shitty company. I certainly have been there. Is Lyft better to their drivers? I haven't used them.
> 
> Knowing how a lot of you feel, I would switch to cabs if I could, but I have the unfortunate position of being in Vegas where the cabs won't leave the Strip, because they make no money driving back to the casinos. I don't want to put anyone else's life on the line by driving drunk, and public transport doesn't work, so I need something like Uber to make it home.
> 
> If there's something better, let me know.


I don't know what you do for a living, nor do I care. We all here in this form work very hard. We
don't need to listen to your bullshit so go away.


----------



## Solar7

Doowop said:


> I don't know what you do for a living, nor do I care. We all here in this form work very hard. We
> don't need to listen to your bullshit so go away.


Constructive way to talk about this. No wonder you don't get tips.


----------



## Doowop

Solar7 said:


> Constructive way to talk about this. No wonder you don't get tips.


You are like all the other Cheapskate scumbags. You will try to find any reason not to reward somebody for their hard work. Now go Take a bath.


----------



## Solar7

Doowop said:


> You are like all the other Cheapskate scumbags. You will try to find any reason not to reward somebody for their hard work. Now go Take a bath.


I do tip, but it's hard to figure out what is appropriate. I'm not going to be rude to you because I'm legitimately here just to ask some questions and treat people right.


----------



## islanders88

Solar7 said:


> All I'm asking you guys is what the incentive is to keep using the service if it seems to be inferior, and why you keep working for them if the language in their app goes against what you need to make a living?
> 
> I actually asked this in another thread but it's relevant here - don't get me wrong, I don't want to take advantage of people stuck working for a shitty company. I certainly have been there.


I do UberEats mostly. Although i dont expect tips and frankly dont really mind since Uber does supplement pay with promos. But dont expect me to find your apartment in a maze of buildings and come up to the 28th floor and not get tipped. Keep in mind, UberEats only pays for the miles driven, not for the time wasted finding parking then your building and going upstairs when i could be making money picking up another delivery. So its fair to say in those situations, i'd like the customer to tip. This is why i personally have the customer meet me on the street or right in front of their main building door to get their food, they can keep their tips while i can be on my way to catch other jobs. Is that fair enough for you?


----------



## Kristiluvroll

_I am seriously just shaking my head while reading all of this. I dont drive for the eats or the people, Im a customer that does use the eats. I think I have used it like maybe 6 times. If I had the ability to drive myself to get my food, I would definitely do that, but as I dont, this is the next best thing, or hell, thought it was. I have not heard one person explain on here the very very different way of how getting food from the pizza place or chinese place is from using UberEats. U get to use ur credit card n then add a tip once delivered. Not so when using UberEats. Yes, u have to pay with CC, but u dont have the means to tip once delivered n face it, most people do not carry around cash anymore. With how absolutely expensive it is to even use UberEats, ontop of the fact that there is an added delivery charge, customers are NOT told that the money isnt paying &/or tipping the delivery person. If I hadn't come on here, reading all this, I would still not know. Period. Im a tipper tho. Always have been, always will be, so my delivery people leave my house happy, but it still pisses me off to hear so many drivers *****ing about something that is literally never told directly to the customers, about tipping period, when signing up. It should be the company all this *****ing should be directed at, not the customers, at least not entirely. Lastly, if its really that bad, pls just go find another job. Attitude goes along way in any customer service atmosphere, n if urs is bad, u cant expect anything good. Just my thoughts. Have a wonderful day !!  _
_~Kristi~_


----------



## rbort

Kristi:

I'm shaking my head reading your post above. You're a tipper, but you don't have cash so that's just the way it is if you have no cash in the house when the Uber guy comes so sorry so sad too bad I don't have cash? That can't be true, because if you're really a tipper you would make sure you have cash to give to the drivers. Saying I don't carry cash isn't an excuse, many Uber riders have tried that in the past and said they would tip if tipping was in the App, Uber added the tipping option and many of them still don't tip. Some do, but many don't. On the order of 3 out of 20 tip in Uber last time I did 20 jobs in a row, and 6 out of 12 tipped in Lyft.

Going back to the delivery, there is an option to tip in the App also for that, its right after you go to rate the driver. One time I went to pickup a pizza order, Regina's pizza was backed up and I had to wait 45 minutes of my time NO PAY to get this pizza for this person. When I finally got there 1 hour after receiving the request, she was out in the street to meet me while I was trying to park. i said sorry they were running 45 minutes behind, and she said I know I called them because I wanted to make sure my pizza wasn't getting cold (in other words thinking it was my fault). I said I'm glad you did so you know I did the best I can to get you your food, she said yes thank you and I don't have cash I will take care of you in the app. I said thank you very much enjoy your food and you know what, what a shame, she never did. Many times the uber drivers get the short end of the stick.

I'll give you last Saturday's recent example. 2am, I get a call people hungry for Uber eats. I go to the pizza place in Boston and there are 6 other drivers waiting on orders. I had to wait 15 minutes the get the first order, and while I was there I got another request from the same restaurant so I accepted it also. Wait some more it was a cheese pizza he couldn't find it so he gave me a Pepperoni. I said its cheese here on the order, he said take it they will be happy with it. OK, it was a zoo in there so I left.

I delivered one, parked and walked up to the door, a girl with short shorts on no money in hand nothing, just thank you and gone. Even at 2am there is no appreciation for someone who goes to the restaurant and waits for YOU to get your food that you don't want to put on clothes to go get. 2nd girl for the 2nd delivery I said sorry they gave me Pepperoni they didn't have the cheese I hope you like Pepperoni, she said Thanks we love Pepperoni! Great, again no tip and nothing from the app either.

I've even told people there is a tip option in the app in the past and in most cases it doesn't matter. Its not like they don't have cash, they don't tip because they don't have to, or they think that it cost too much Uber charged them $5 for the delivery its enough already. How does a waitress feel if you go out to eat and leave no tip? Same like an Uber driver that brings food to your door while you open it in shorts and a sleeping t-shirt barefoot and its cold outside. No tip means something went terribly wrong, that's the message you're sending to the driver, but everything went perfect so why are people abusing us?

So Kristi, there is a tip option in the app, no cash, use it as please remember the drivers only get paid to drive from the restaurant to your house, thats it. There is no pay from the moment they get the call, while they drive to the restaurant, find a parking place, walk in, and wait for the order. There is no pay to walk back to their cars, reinstall the phone in the holder, start the gps to your house, and wait for it to load. You get paid when you drive from that moment to stop at your house or building. Then you park the car, no more pay. You take the phone with you and walk to the house, or worse walk into an apartment build, take the elevator to some floor, walk through the maze to the door. No pay if no cash tip in hand, then you walk back to the car thinking you hope you see at tip in the app. Get all the way back to the car, get it put the phone back and check for a tip. All that time no pay. Just got paid whatever miles you drove to the apartment or house, that's it. Have a heart. Thank you.

-=>Raja.


----------



## Kristiluvroll

_First off, ur basically flat accusing me of lying!!!!! U could contact every single one of the delivery people n wld be told I tipped every single time. I wouldnt order, n believe me when I say that I have forgone ordering specifically because of that exact reason, __if I didnt because not tipping is beyond rude. Did yall make the food? No! If its incorrect, is it yalls fault? No! Do yall personally drive around so our food can get cold? No! So maybe other people u encounter are rude, blame yall for everything, dont tip, etc, but dont dare sit there n loop every person in that category n most importantly, damn sure dont call me a liar. If ur as rude to ur customers as u were to me above, maybe that is more the problem.

Secondly, I was actually trying to get across that I get why yall wld get upset cuz again not tipping is just rude but as I am a customer n am not an employee, I can honestly say when I first signed up, which was just last month, nowhere did it say anything about tipping or lack thereof. Nor did I ever see a place to tip til the last 3 times, after it was done n over with n Im checking my email in the middle of the nite. Now that I know if I go answer the questions that are sent via email, the tip option is there AFTER, not first, but after answering all the questions about the food, temperature of the food, etc !! Im just grateful that now I can actually use it when I dont have tip cash cuz I now can go n tip online. No matter what anyone thinks, Im telling u that people like me, who is just NOT computer savvy at all n being only 41 I guess I probably shld be, but I hate technology, it drives me nuts, but with my husband having lung cancer n me being on disability the last 8 years, I cant drive, so the sicker he gets the more Im having to do all this stuff, I just thank goodness that there actually is this option out there now for people in my situation. (N sooo glad I dont have to choose btwn just pizza n chinese, u can only stand that for so long, LOL) 
I profusely thank the drivers, always, knowing it has to be rough but more importantly knowing that its yalls job n anyone working deserves to get paid no matter what that job is.

Last, maybe yall can more understand why there are still people who may not know at first, like I didnt about how to handle the whole tipping thing. N when I said that people generally dont carry cash around as much anymore as they used to, that is a 100% proven FACT, not just my opinion nor any excuse as u stated above, its a FACT. People also have to realize we all r from all over the USA, etc n Im in Texas, so when yall are talking about some things will make absolutely no sense to me as this state or at least definitely north Texas does not have all the parking, driving, etc issues that it seems that most of yall do.

Have a great day to u as well as to everyone else here!!  
~Kristi~_


----------



## rbort

Kristi,

First of all I didn't accuse you of lying, I misunderstood what you posted. Reread the first half of your post above my initial reply and see what I mean. It sounds like its not in there, you don't know, you were never told, like you said so I got the idea that you couldn't tip even though you were a tipper because it wasn't in the app or you couldn't find it. Now you say you found it after 3 orders, so you can add tips now without having to give cash like you did in the first 3 orders.

Putting that aside, people from Texas are very courteous. I have had at least 2 people maybe even 3 ride in my car from Texas and ALL OF THEM tipped for their rides. Very nice people from the south. Up here in Boston we deal with alot of "millenials" and those people tend to short change the drivers all the time.

Thanks again for your courtesy. Do you think when I deliver food there is something I could say to alert the person that tipping option is available and that tips are not included without rubbing them the wrong way? Maybe many times we don't get tipped because of what you said, people don't know and think its included.

-=>Raja.


----------

